# Martin Mars Video 4 Hits on the Sktuz Falls Forest Fire



## TimeLapse (Jul 31, 2015)

Martin Mars Video 4 Hits on the Sktuz Falls Forest Fire July 28 2015.Please leave a comment.And click the like button 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUIrrbIDXxo_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome! I'd love to see that baby in the air, minus the bush fire though...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2015)

Very nice. The Mars dropped a load on the forest fire I was fighting in 1983 on the west coast of B.C.. A video really doesn't do justice to how impressive it is when its down low, making its run



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

